# Throttle position - Error P0101



## zigabric (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello everybody,

reading this great forum has helped me to solve many questions regarding my Cruze and I am sure, you will be able to help me out on this one also.

My Chevy Cruze is 2012, Korean made, for Europe, 2.0, 163 hp, 155.000 km, manual transmission.

The issues I have are:

When steadily driving on a highway for a while, when I try to calmly pass a car, slowly accelerating, I feel the engine struggling and bam, Code 84, engine power reduced, I down shift and everything is back to normal. Diagnostic shows P0101
Regarding the P0101, I have checked MAF with oscilloscope and it seems to be working fine. The graph on OBD2 while driving also looks fine. I have cleaned it with a MAF cleaner anyway, but I didn't notice any change.
Hesitation when accelerating - tested 0-100km/h, time should be around 9.5s - 10s, it is in fact around 13s - 14s.
Black smoke - when the turbo finally kicks in around 2000rpm, there is a significant amount of black smoke. Being a white color, a visible black smoke ring can be seen on the bumper.
Poor MPG

When reading OBD2 charts while driving, I have noticed the Throttle position, it shows 16% all the time. This can't be normal right? After I shut the engine off, it finally jumps to 90% and back to 16%, 2 or 3 times. If I have the hood open and listen carefully in the garage, I can hear it move.

What do you think is happening here?

Thank you very much,
Ziga


----------



## Squashyware (Jul 16, 2020)

Sorry to drag this thread up but I am getting the same reading on my throttle position sensor.
Did you find that this is an issue?

I am also getting a flat reading of 900 degrees on the bank 1 position 1 oxygen sensor. Turns out those a right pain to get hold of too!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Is your accelerator pedal mechanically or electronically linked to the engine's fuel/air delivery system? Does your engine use a throttle body?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

That’s just the unlearned position. It’s actually at 0%.

Throttle isn’t used except during specific warm up stages for the dpf and cat. It’s not like a gas engine throttle.

When you turn it off that’s just a self test you are seeing.


----------



## Squashyware (Jul 16, 2020)

Phew so it’s probably just the lambda Sensor causing it to stutter then I guess. Hopefully that won’t take too long to arrive.


----------



## Nikola (Oct 4, 2020)

zigabric said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> reading this great forum has helped me to solve many questions regarding my Cruze and I am sure, you will be able to help me out on this one also.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have exactly the same problem on my Cruze. Did you resolve your problem, and how?
Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.


----------

